# Warning about XGE after portupgrade of xorg-server



## fch (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello !

I have the warning "Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0"." when i laungh gvim, after an upgrade of xorg-server.

uname - a :
FreeBSD diablo.local 7.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p1 #6: Thu Jan  8 15:17:55 CET 2009

Xorg.0.log :
X.Org X Server 1.5.3
Release Date: 5 November 2008
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p1 i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD diablo.local 7.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p1 #6: Thu Jan  8 15:17:55 CET 2009     root@diablo.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/DIABLO i386
Build Date: 28 January 2009  04:09:23PM

It seems that this warning is due to the fact that X server does not support XGE, as Xlib support it.

http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2008-October/039131.html

No warning or error message in Xorg.0.log about XGE.

Any suggestion to remove these warning ?

Best regards,

Fred


----------



## sniper007 (Jan 30, 2009)

This message means that Xlib has XGE support, but the server doesn't


----------



## fch (Jan 30, 2009)

I know !

But how to add XGE support to xorg-server, or how to remove it from Xlib ??

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,
Fred.


----------



## sniper007 (Jan 30, 2009)

Why would you want to change anything if your Xorg works fine ?


----------



## ratz (Jan 31, 2009)

I have the same problem here. Can't run for example gmplayer or audacious.

FreeBSD 7.1 Release
xorg-7.4
xorg-server-1.5.3_2,1
libXext-1.0.5,1

I would really like to know 
"how to add XGE support to xorg-server, or how to remove it from Xlib ??"


----------



## Brandybuck (Feb 1, 2009)

sniper007 said:
			
		

> Why would you want to change anything if your Xorg works fine ?



But something **IS** wrong! That's why there are a gazillion warning messages. They are being issued to the user for a reason. It is not at all certain to me that these warnings are harmless.


----------



## trev (Feb 1, 2009)

It is a "warning" not an "error". It indicates that the libXext library has support for generic events, but the current server version does not as yet.

All my X programs are running fine, despite the fact that I also get these warnings. I would conclude that they're annoying but harmless.


----------



## ale (Feb 1, 2009)

ratz said:
			
		

> I have the same problem here. Can't run for example gmplayer or audacious.


The problem with gmplayer appeared soon after the xorg upgrade but before the libXext upgrade.
Before upgrading to latest libXext, that has been committed few days after, you can see gmplayer failing in the same way but without the _Xlib:  extension ..._ warnings.
There are a couple of pr about gmplayer, the problem is that the port maintainer doesn't have access to his FreeBSD box at the moment.

EDIT:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=130966


----------



## flz@ (Feb 3, 2009)

As mentioned, these messages are harmless. They will most likely go away when xorg-server is updated to 1.6.


----------



## ratz (Feb 4, 2009)

Cant wait. All my problems was, of course, unrelated to the Xlib-warnings.


----------



## mickey (Feb 12, 2009)

So the conclusion is, that these warnings are:

1) harmless
2) annoying
3) at least for the most part of the user base totally useless and irritating.

So why doesn't someone simply -silence- these 'Warnings' ? Preferably _before_ the release of xorg-server 1.6.

just my 2 cents


----------



## ale (Feb 12, 2009)

flz@ said:
			
		

> As mentioned, these messages are harmless. They will most likely go away when xorg-server is updated to 1.6.


The messages about _Xlib_ are harmless.
The real problem with gmplayer is pretty different (cutting unrelevant information):
	
	



```
$ gmplayer 
[ws] Error in display.
[ws]  Error code: 10 ( BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied) )
[ws]  Request code: 148
[ws]  Minor code: 1
[ws]  Modules: (NULL)
```
and it's still broken as in the pr I've linked.
And it seems that no one is taking care about that


----------

